# Pressure Tek Chemicals: Dissolve Well?



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

When I use powder cleaners for decks (Oxygen bleach, percarbonate cleaners, etc) they usually end up clogging up my pump up sprayer since they do not dissolve well in water from a garden hose. Will the same think happen with Pressure Tek's chemicals or do they dissolve readily and completely?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> When I use powder cleaners for decks (Oxygen bleach, percarbonate cleaners, etc) they usually end up clogging up my pump up sprayer since they do not dissolve well in water from a garden hose. Will the same think happen with Pressure Tek's chemicals or do they dissolve readily and completely?


I spoke with Bob recently. I have been looking at some different downstreaming options. They are sodium hydroxide and 100% biodegradable. I'll let you know when I run them.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

DeanV said:


> When I use powder cleaners for decks (Oxygen bleach, percarbonate cleaners, etc) they usually end up clogging up my pump up sprayer since they do not dissolve well in water from a garden hose. Will the same think happen with Pressure Tek's chemicals or do they dissolve readily and completely?


You will find that mixing them prior to going out is most helpful (even the day before). Everything that is except for the sodium hypochlorite/bleach that can weaken with time. Also, adding heated water mixes much better - except the F-18/sodium hydroxide which generates it's own heat. I have a hose connected to the water heater that I use to mix the chems with before going out - otherwise I have a hot water PW that I can get it from if I am on the job. 

Also, every chem will have a dilution ratio of the maximum that a gallon of water will take before it just cannot dissolve any more. If you mix it strong or too strong it will take much longer, with more mixing, to dissolve.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

There are other chems that shouldn't be mixed ahead of time. Percarbonates have a short useful life after they are mixed. 
VP, i haven't had much trouble mixing percarbonate's or citric acid products and normally sodium hydroxide powders mix well for me too but straight oxalic acid is a big pain to mix in a bucket of cold water. 
What brands/types have you been using? and what are you cleaning?

john


----------

